# Big day for my 8 year old



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

My son caught 14 monster gills today using his marcum all by himself! This was his biggest 11" long, 5" tall by 2" thick. What a great feeling to see him so pumped!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaybird62 (Jul 21, 2006)

judging by the smile on his face id say he's hooked.:B thats awesome


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Those are "bull" gills brother! Congrats to your boy. Great job.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow great day that's awesome he looks addicted already 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

What a monster ! Good job !


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

That my friend is what its all about!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That is the largest gill I ever saw! Good job! Guessing a private lake?


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

He now owns bragging rights, Dad
Great fish!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

LabattICE50...my son goes to school with your son...they haven't been in the same class yet, but he recognized him in that picture...we're going out to Spencer this afternoon...we won't get any gills that big, but we should get into a mess of keepers.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm proud to say that I was with my grandson when he caught that fish. I've never seen a 'gill that size! What was most amazing though was watching that boy jigging those monster 'gills in, setting the hook at the right time and then reeling in his prize. The look on his face, the pure happiness, is what life is about. Great afternoon on the ice!


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

That sounds like a great family outing and a memory that will last forever. Congratulations to all of you. That's a great step in the rite direction for the boy as well.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

As he was reeling in those gills, and gotta say it, out fishing Gramps, I thought we were fishing with Mike Iaconelli. He caught a string of 8-10 in a row and I think they were coming to the sound to see what all the excitement was about. We went back today and took all the kids. My son caught his first fish ever through the ice. We had 3 little Iaconelli's out there today. Fishing was a much slower, but spending time with the kids "OUTDOORS" is what it is all about.


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

Beer30, what a great weekend of ice fishing for us! Your boy did a great job putting up with my kids in the shanty! Here is beer30s sons first fish through the ice!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jsifam (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi LabattICE50,
Nice meeting you, your dad and your son last sat at wingfoot. Even though the fishing wasn't to good, my son and I enjoyed meeting fellow ogf fishermen. I'm glad you guys got into some fish on Sunday, Jeff and I were too tired out from pulling the shanty back on sat. Next time we will park at the closer parking lot. We will try to make it out next week maybe to misquito if the ice holds up after this warm up.
Take care, Jim


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Labatt,
That is a day that will be in his memory for a good 50-60 yrs. He'll be telling his kids and grandkids about this day. Excellent.
Beer 30,
How ya doin Luke? Great to see you out there with your young un's too! Great day and great experience for the kids. See ya on Berlin soon!!


----------

